# How to escape bootloop following Link2SD use?



## sling-shot (Jun 26, 2014)

Today I came across Towelroot method of rooting by GeoHot for my Xperia ZR. Now the root went as planned. I installed SuperSU as suggested but I found out that PIN based root right protection needs premium/pro version. So I installed SuperUser which I remember has this feature (I use this on the Live With Walkman)

Then I installed Link2SD. My SD card has a 20GB FAT32 partition and a second ~10GB EXT2 partition dedicated to Link2SD but lying unused as I did not have root until this time. Link2SD asked for the type of partition and on clicking EXT2 phone went into a reboot. Then it kept on rebooting from dead to SONY to XPERIA to colorful waves and back to dead infinitely. Only a long press of power button >5s or battery removal works. 

If I remove the SD card, phone boots properly. I have run fsck on the card with computer but still no use.

My bootloader is locked as it is still under warranty.

Any pointers as to what might be wrong and how to recover from this?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2014)

I have it solved by using method described here [Towel Root] [LB] [XMS/XMD] Steps to Get Full Root - xda-developers

I will have to wait and watch though to see if it stays.


----------



## root.king (Jun 29, 2014)

Some times ext2 works but some times you have to create ext3 or ext 4 scripts, take memcard backup then recreate partition


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2014)

Reset it through 
How to Hard Reset Xperia Z - Android Flagship

- - - Updated - - -

Though it is for Xperia Z i am sure it will work for your phone too.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 30, 2014)

[MENTION=112086]root.king[/MENTION]
It was an ext2 partition. Just to test I reformatted it into ext3. No joy.

But then the rebootfix linked in the thread above in my 2nd post worked 

  [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
Hard reset is a too drastic step to be considered only as a last option. Fortunately I have found a more easier working solution that also preserved my data.


----------



## thekosiguy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link to the method sling-shot, it saved me a lot of unnecessary stress  bless you sir!


----------

